# The Church Dinner



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

A group of friends who all attended the same church wanted to get together on a regular basis, socialize, and play games. They would meet in each home in rotation and the residents of that house were to provide a meal.

 When it came time for Al and Janet to be the hosts, Janet wanted to do something special. She decided to have mushroom-smothered steak. But when she checked at the local greengrocer she was shocked at the cost of their mushrooms. Regretfully she told her husband, "Mushrooms are out. They're too expensive."

 He said, "Why don't you go down in the back paddock and pick some of those mushrooms. There are plenty down near the creek." She said, "No, some wild mushrooms are poison."He said, "Well, I see rabbits eating them and they don't seem to suffer any ill effects." So Janet decided to give it a try.. She picked a basket full, then washed, peeled and sliced them for her smothered steak.

 Then she went out on the back verandah and gave Ol' Spot (the dog) a dish of the mushrooms. Ol' Spot ate every bite. All morning long, Janet watched Ol' Spot and the wild mushrooms didn't seem to affect him, so she decided to use them.

 The meal was a great success. After everyone had finished, they relaxed, socialised, and played '21' and dominos. But then a neighbour knocked on the door and said, Mrs Williams I am sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings but Ol' Spot is dead." Janet went into hysterics.

 After she finally calmed down, she called the doctor and told him what had happened. The doctor said, "That's bad, but I think we can take care of it. I will call for an ambulance and I will be there as quickly as possible. We'll give everyone enemas and we will pump out everyone's stomach. Everything will be fine. Just keep them calm.

 "Soon an ambulance arrived. The paramedics and the doctor had their suitcases, syringes, and a stomach pump.
 One by one, each person was taken into the bathroom and given an enema. Then his or her stomach was pumped out.
 After the last one was finished, the doctor came out and said, "I think everything will be fine now," and he left.

 They were all looking pretty weak as they sat around the living room. The neighbour, who had stayed at the house through all the drama, sank into a seat beside Janet.
 "You know," she said" that fellow who ran over Ol' Spot never even stopped."


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2014)

LOL, I didn't see that coming!


----------



## ndynt (Mar 9, 2015)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  Neither did I...


----------



## Kadee (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't either :hee:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2015)

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry, but I saw it coming....  spot on!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

A man and his faithful old dog got lost high in the wilderness of the snow laden mountains.  They wandered for days and had no food.  Twice old Spot had fended off hungry wolves to save his master.  One night as the man looked at old Spot who was sleeping, his proud old head on the mans leg he made a decision.  As much as he loved his old dog, he would have to sacrifice him in order to live.  Later, as he ate the meat provided by his old pal he paused mid bite and said to himself, "much as I loved old Spot, I must admit his flesh is keeping me alive but I really miss him and he would have loved these bones!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

:awman:


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 9, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......that is funny  :rofl:


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 9, 2015)

ok I don't like this one too much     aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Sorry


----------



## Glinda (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> A man and his faithful old dog got lost high in the wilderness of the snow laden mountains.  They wandered for days and had no food.  Twice old Spot had fended off hungry wolves to save his master.  One night as the man looked at old Spot who was sleeping, his proud old head on the mans leg he made a decision.  As much as he loved his old dog, he would have to sacrifice him in order to live.  Later, as he ate the meat provided by his old pal he paused mid bite and said to himself, "much as I loved old Spot, I must admit his flesh is keeping me alive but I really miss him and he would have loved these bones!"



Yeah, right . . .


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Yeah, right . . .



I'm one of the forums biggest animal lovers, but it's just a silly joke Linda!  *Smile*


----------



## Glinda (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'm one of the forums biggest animal lovers, but it's just a silly joke Linda!  *Smile*



Linda?  Who is Linda?  I'm Glinda.  Get it right, John . . . Joe . . . uh, pardon me, do I know you?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Linda?  Who is Linda?  I'm Glinda.  Get it right, John . . . Joe . . . uh, pardon me, do I know you?



Oh you know me alright!  *G*linda!!!


----------



## Glinda (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Oh you know me alright!  *G*linda!!!



:bigwink:


----------

